# chicken livers or velvetta cheese?



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Been out a few time this past week and nothing seems to produce a fish. Tallked to a few guys both of which had their limit and swore by either livers or velvetta hunks. Do any of you have a preference??? How should I fish them. I tried cheese hunks last week and caught a few greenies and creekchubs.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Ive talked to people who say they have used cheese or chicken livers , and all kinds of crazy stuff , fished just as you would with maggots on jigs , or bounced along the bottom. Id imagine they would work but as you get away from the more specialized and traditional steelhead fare you probably have a better chance of catching more catfish and others you arent necessarily targeting. 

I know that brown trout seem to have an affinity for chicken livers , atleast stocked browns in mountain streams. Ive seen people catching them with livers when nothing else was working , just bounced on the bottom. Not as many rainbows caught on them though so I dont know how they would work on steel. Catfish love livers too so it might be more likely to be mixed bag fishing.

I have read a lot about using shrimp for steelhead and even salmon , just storebought cooked shrimp. It already has the pink color that they like and shrimp is a staple in the diet of their seagoing ancestors , there may be a genetic memory.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I've always thought the same thing about shrimp. I'm heading out in a few but tied up some livers in spawn sacks to see how it works. Will report back.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i,ve been using chicken livers for 50 yrs. and have caught thousands of chanels. another bait i,ve had pretty good luck with was spam lunch meat in a can, and it stays on your hook pretty good.
sherman


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

We'll here I thought I was being lied too all along and it appears I shouldn't doubt the guys that have been at it for years. Hooked and landed 5 today.

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Fuzzygrub (Nov 1, 2008)

I talked to a fisherman in Michigan this fall, and he told me that one of his go to baits is canned tuna in sacks. I can't confirm it, but nothing surprises me anymore.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Fishman said:


> We'll here I thought I was being lied too all along and it appears I shouldn't doubt the guys that have been at it for years. Hooked and landed 5 today.
> 
> Thanks for the help guys!





On the chicken livers ????


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

yup, livers tied in pink egg sacks!


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Never heard of velvetta and spam..that'd an interesting one.. But I've used chicken liver every time I've been out catfishing ..has yet to fail me.. I've tried other stuff like shrimp worms and shad with little to luck... I will say if you plan on going out with liver some suggestions.. One take a towel and kids sand bucket..they make a great wash basin.. But more importantly.. two Stop by the spice aisle when your at the store getting your liver.. Adding a few drops of anise to the liver produces bite when things are slow.. Ive heard garlic powder and cayanne and red pepper in the container over night works too.. Haven't tried it but have two containers ready to go tomorrow with them mixed in..will let you know!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Fishman said:


> yup, livers tied in pink egg sacks!



So all the talk everyone does about having just the right bait , fresh eggs not canned , etc. etc, and you had steelhead trying to eat some of the nastiest most unnatural to them bait possible....chicken livers ? Got any pics of the fish or how the egg sacks looked once you got them tied ? Not trying to doubt your success , congratulations by the way , but this seems so strange I cant help but be curious about it. Fished on bottom , jig, or plain hook under a float ? I cant find any other references to chicken liver sacs on the net for steelhead.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I did another google search for chicken livers for "trout" and it pulled up some references , as well as mentioning that it has a strong blood scent that attracts them. It might be hard to keep any catfish in the area from grabbing it before the steelie gets to it but livers are apparently a well known trout bait for more than just brown trout. I like learning new things. Im gonna have to figure out how to tie up some liver sacs and keep them on hand. Of course where Im fishing there are more catfish than steelies , but you never know.


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

Go buy a dozen nightcrawlers. They work great.


----------

